# Front Diff Binding Up..



## 5hunniton30s (Dec 21, 2014)

Okay I just put on 30" silverbacks on my 99 Arctic cat 500 4x4. It's never been rode hard before in it's life as it was a farm atv with a sprayer on the back. I bought the 30s and squeezed them in there with no lift. My first ride with them I dropped into a hole and immediatly a griding and pooping noise. So I backed right out the hole and drive back to the truck to see what was up. On the way back my front tires got In a bind and stopped me. The front axle has always made a popping noise at full lock turning but 4wd works flawlessly until now. It squeaks and pops and the axles have play in them. Idk if that's normal or not. So I played with the alxes a little bit and shook the drive shaft then tried going again and it was freed up..but then a little while later it happened again. Any help would be appreciated to why the front is binding up. Thanks.


----------

